# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Grupo CORIL SAB "Especialistas en Negociación de Letras y Facturas"

## cacuna

Estimado,   Si usted como proveedor de la mediana y gran empresa y maneja cuentas por cobrar ya sea con letras o facturas nosotros le compramos sus letras y facturas por cobrar y mediante la presente le hago llegar información de nuestro servicio exclusivo de *Negociación de Letras, Pagarés y Facturas* por el cual va a tener diversas ventajas comparativas, que le reportara beneficios a su prestigiosa empresa, a continuación le detallo los requisitos y adjunto archivo sobre los beneficios que le reportamos a su empresa.  *REQUISITOS PARA AFILIACIÓN AL PROGRAMA DE FINANCIAMIENTO*  *Empresas Personas Jurídicas*   Fotocopia Simple de la ficha RUC.    Fotocopia Simple del DNI de(los) Representante(s) Legal(es) de la empresa.    Fotocopia Simple del Testimonio de Constitución de la Empresa.    Copia Literal completa en original con una vigencia no mayor a 30 días.   *Empresa Persona Natural*   Fotocopia Simple del DNI del titular.    Fotocopia Simple del RUC.    De antemano agradezco la atención prestada estamos para servirlo sería conveniente pactar una cita a fin de elaborar la inscripción y hacerle mayor detalle de nuestro servicio.  Atte.    Presentacion Grupo CORIL S.A.B..zip  *CARLOS CÉSAR ACUÑA CERVANTES* Funcionario de Negocios S.A.B.
CEL.:98883-4748 nextel (98)141*5416 cacuna@grupocoril.com visítanos en www.grupocoril.com *"Especialistas en Negociación de Letras y Facturas"* _Av. República de Panamá 3458, San Isidro. Lima  Perú. Teléfono 2211363_Temas similares: Grupo CORIL SAB "Especialistas en Negociación de Letras y Facturas"

----------

